# BettaMommy531rip's Sorority Log



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

So far I haven't done much with my sorority. I've made lists of all the supplies I need, and I'm checking out breeders. So far I have my tank and a few cool rocks, but that is stuff I found in the attic from when my mom had a tank. I'm saving up. I will probably sell my old American Girl Doll stuff (it just gathers dust in a corner) to get sorority money. So follow me on my sorority excursions and feel free to give me advice and post pics of your sororities!:thankyou::thumbsup::yourock:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm looking forward to hearing about your sorority.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanx dramaqueen!


----------

